# Allens Epicyclic gears?



## david freeman (Jan 26, 2006)

Are there any of the Large power transmission epicyclic gear boxes still in service? Or presevered for curiosity reasons? Or Even are they still produced, or are they relics of the past???
They were an interesting concept stuck between steam Turbine plant developing 45K SHP and the prop on the container ships of the late 60's 70's.(Frogger)(Frogger)(Frogger)


----------



## DaveO (Oct 23, 2007)

david freeman said:


> Are there any of the Large power transmission epicyclic gear boxes still in service? Or presevered for curiosity reasons? Or Even are they still produced, or are they relics of the past???
> They were an interesting concept stuck between steam Turbine plant developing 45K SHP and the prop on the container ships of the late 60's 70's.(Frogger)(Frogger)(Frogger)


Allens are still going out in Pershore. I was there a couple of months ago. Rolls Royce sold them off to a management buyout. They still produce a lot for our (Clydeunion) high energy pumps driven by gas turbines. I believe a lot are fitted on wind turbines. The big advantage of them is their relatively small footprint.


----------



## Ian J. Huckin (Sep 27, 2008)

david freeman said:


> Are there any of the Large power transmission epicyclic gear boxes still in service? Or presevered for curiosity reasons? Or Even are they still produced, or are they relics of the past???
> They were an interesting concept stuck between steam Turbine plant developing 45K SHP and the prop on the container ships of the late 60's 70's.(Frogger)(Frogger)(Frogger)


A few years back I was Station Manager for the Sydney A. Murray Hydroelectric Power Station in Vidalia, Louisiana. This plant was fitted with eight (eight units) each with a CPG (compact gear) epicyclic gear boxes of about 35,000ft.lbs torque...each unit was 24mw so work that out in HP. Largest of their typr and only nine ever made.

I later trained as a Wind Turbine commissioning engineer for GE units and they typically were about 1.5mw, though I am sure there are some larger ones around now but I bet not more than 5mw.


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

They are commonly used as Ian says on slow speed, very high torque machines. When I worked designing filtration equipment, we used to use Brevini & Flender units.

One copper tailings thickener which developed about 1 million foot/lbs of torque incorporated four brevini planetary boxes driven by hydraulic motors. It was believed to be the highest power drive head in the world at the time. They are a fascinating and compact piece of kit!
Rgds.
Dave


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Am I mistaken that the Deltic engines had epicyclic gear boxes on the mine sweepers ? Not very high HP but nevertheless .


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

Also the gearing of choice for Stal Laval AP sets


----------



## Jim S (Jan 21, 2006)

WH Allen also supplied 500 kW gas turbine driven generators for the Tribal Class Frigates and County Class Destroyers. These machines had epicyclic gearing.
Apparently these gas turbine generators despite extensive testing proved inadequate in tropical conditions and generally were replaced by 1000 kW Paxman Ventura diesel generators on all the County Class except Hampshire - 
I don't know about the Tribal Class.
Weir's men shared an office at Yarrows with WH Allen men during the fitting out of HMS Ashanti - It was mildly amusing to listen in to the Allen men discussing in hushed tones their epicyclic gearboxes.


----------

